#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Very nice resort in nature near Chiang Mai for sale

## hansdeckers

What you get:
7 teakwood family bungalows in Northern Thai style, every bungalow sleeps 4 and has nice bathroom, aircon and huge balcony
4 attached bungalows with double bed and private bathroom
1 swimming pool salt chlorinator system 10 x 5 meters
2 restaurants with big wooden pillars, each 70 m2
1 brick villa with 3 bed rooms, 2 bathrooms, living room and modern kitchen
1 huge restaurant kitchen 100 m2 fully equipped for cooking courses
1 garage 150 m2
1 store room
1 staff bedroom with bathroom
beautiful garden 
childrens playground
6000 liters water tanks for spare water
own well and water from government
3 phase electricity and highest safety standards with in every room safety cuts

This all on 2 rai of chanote land, this is an existing business (open for 2 years) and has bookings all year round with a peak in July/August/December/January
Owner is willing to train the new owner, with the inner city of Chiang Mai getting busier all the time this business can be expanded easily. Many opportunities to gain more income by organizing tours in this area, the resort is on the way to the elephant camps, bamboo rafting and national parks. They operate a very succesful bicycle tour with more than 100 bicycles starting from the resort and owner is willing to talk about selling that business also.
No worries about neigbours here since there is a teak plantation on one side and empty land on the other side that is available also (different owner)

Contact owner: thailandtreks@gmail.com

----------


## jamiejambos

some pics would be nice and also a great help.

----------

